
The New YNAB Is Here - judemelancon
http://www.youneedabudget.com/blog/post/the-new-ynab-is-here
======
fergbrain
The new YNAB is a $50/year subscription vs $60 to buy a copy of YNAB 4 (now
called classic).

YNAB 4 has been out for at least three years with no major updates. If find it
hard to fathom how they can charge that much. $20/year I could
understand...but $60?

I'll check out the new YNAB because I'm curious, but I plan to keep using YNAB
4.

~~~
toomuchtodo
> If find it hard to fathom how they can charge that much. $20/year I could
> understand...but $60?

I look at it the other way. Products don't usually charge enough to survive.
Charge more, and survive, or die quickly from freeloaders. Shut up and take my
money!

------
dan_dimerman
here's some context from the founder at a self-funded startups
microconference: [https://vimeo.com/95653848](https://vimeo.com/95653848)

------
alanpca
Do they no longer do the desktop client?

~~~
eridius
The page answers that:

> _Will there be a desktop app for the new YNAB?_

> _Yes. It’s on our roadmap as one of our first major initiatives._

~~~
sqldba
But it's a subscription desktop app that accesses their cloud offering.

Why? Because Jesse says files are too hard; despite that being how YNAB
classic works.

So... probably not what you've expected.

------
Human_USB
What is a good replacement for YNAB?

